
Butterfleye – The No False Alarm Monitoring Camera - BrandonNader
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/butterfleye-smart-and-versatile-monitoring-camera#/story
======
BrandonNader
Hi There,

I'd like to present to you Butterfleye and see what you all think. This is an
attempt at introducing a whole new way of monitoring and surveillance that is
home friendly.

Butterfleye is the only camera that is designed to ignore false alarms and
save you time. Normally software is applied to video footage to detect
different events such as motion or sound.

Butterfleye automates that process and simply video logs all activity and
presents it in a newsfeed on the application on your smartphone.

By applying ABR or Activity Based Recording Butterfleye saves resources like
energy, storage, and bandwidth as it does not require to be fully turned on
and recording at all times like traditional security and or monitoring
cameras.

More importantly it only records events so you do not have to sift through
hours of footage to find the few seconds you care about.

Some people compare the Butterfleye camera with other IP cameras and CCTV on
the market because it does the same thing, but really it is more about how it
does it and why it does it that way.

We wanted to provide a better user experience for those who are interested in
video monitoring. What do you all think of the technology behind our product?

Thanks

------
kolev
How is it any better than Canary [0]? The image recognition, of course, but
that's something that Canary can also do.

I think the biggest issue with Butterfleye is that it looks like a camera
unlike Canary, which is more covert.

[0] [http://canary.is/](http://canary.is/)

~~~
BrandonNader
Well we would not say that we are better than Canary. In fact we think Canary
is a great security device. The reason Butterfleye does not look like a hidden
camera or discrete is because we wanted it to be more home friendly and serve
other purposes than security for example to be able to communicate with your
home and people/pets inside your home while you are away.

Really our technology is what makes our solution more advanced and convenient
to use.

1\. Canary is bound by AC power wires 2\. Canary will not work if your Wi-Fi
happens to stop working. 3\. Canary will not work if you power happens to go
out where you are located. 4\. Canary will give false alarms as it does not
integrate infrared technology into their motion detector. 5\. Subscription
fees are not liked by their customers and Butterfleye provides at least 24
hours of rolling storage for free. 6\. Butterfleye will connect through 3
different protocalls WAN/LAN and direct stream so you can take it camping or
in the middle of no where and still work.

On top of all this the way we monitor is more efficient as we don not record
empty rooms and take up energy, storage, and bandwidth doing so.

~~~
kolev
Thank you very much for the details comparison!

